

In Defense of Coffeescript - adambard
http://adambard.com/blog/in-defense-of-coffeescript/

======
blakehaswell
Good article, but I wanted to point out that the looping and comprehensions
stuff isn’t really much different with ES5’s array methods.

The first example can actually be written as the much more readable:

    
    
      myArray.forEach(function (item) {
        // do something with item
      });
    

While the second example can be written as:

    
    
      var myNewArray = myArray.map(modify);

